# Complete at last.



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Theo's wheel arrived the other day giving us the complete new set up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

That looks great 

I was told my wheel came yesterday too, I got a sparkly blue one hehe


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> That looks great
> 
> I was told my wheel came yesterday too, I got a sparkly blue one hehe


Oooo that's the one I want for my Siili (who I am getting in July). Share pics when you can. 

They are great wheels alot better than any you can get in the UK imo.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks great lucky Theo


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Oooo that's the one I want for my Siili (who I am getting in July). Share pics when you can.
> 
> They are great wheels alot better than any you can get in the UK imo.


Ohh you will get plenty of pictures when he gets here 
My friend is bringing Jezza and his bits on the 25th :drool:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Ohh you will get plenty of pictures when he gets here
> My friend is bringing Jezza and his bits on the 25th :drool:


I think I saw your new hog pictures, what a lovely nose!!!! :laugh:


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I'm sorry but can I live there? I promise I'll be quiet at night


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> I'm sorry but can I live there? I promise I'll be quiet at night


Haha at this moment in time you would more than likely be quieter than Theo, he's running around his wheel so fast its banging on the wood on the viv.:laugh:


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:what a brilliant set up kaz


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Oooo that's the one I want for my Siili (who I am getting in July). Share pics when you can.
> 
> They are great wheels alot better than any you can get in the UK imo.


Now that I have everything here, I decided to share pics of his setup and wheel 


















They are fantastic wheels, sooo quiet


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Now that I have everything here, I decided to share pics of his setup and wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on a minute...i recognise that viv from another thread on another board somewhere! :w00t:

Cool pics by the way  xx


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbup:your setups are so cool my little boy is coming home on the 23rd i got him a zz cage and loads of cool stuff.hes a rescue hog and i so want everything to be lovely for him.kaz.


----------

